# looking for a fertility clinic in uk



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I tried doing a home insemination last year but ended up with a bfn, but it's so expensive to keep trying. I was thinking about finding a good fertility clinic and try the IUI, although it's still expensive but I won't mind paying out for that as I will be medically supervised my chances are greater than doing it on my own at home. Will be considering clinics either in Bristol as I don't live far or london as have family there.

Any recommendations on what clinics to use also roughly how much would it roughly cost.

Thanks


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi  not down that way do no idea on clinics sorry. 
We've done 6 iui's in manchester and with donor sperm and HFEA fee it was around £1200 for each one. 
Best of luck. X


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

We've done two natural IUIs this year.

Sperm costs £850 for each treatment plus the £795 treatment cost.  Plus keep in mind the consultation fee at least £200 and any bold tests that GP won't do for us just the AMH at £50.


----------

